# Flat bands keep tearing



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, I have an ongoing problem with the flat Theraband yellow....They keep tearing after about 30 shots, doesn't really matter what length or width the bands are. They tear in every location of the band. Sometimes the middle of the band, sometimes at the pouch connection and sometimnes at the fork connection..

Is it normal or is it my slighshot design? I notice if i spread the forks apart a bit more the bands last a little longer. The forks are made from aluminum strip about 1/8" thick, and 1/2" wide....the metal is positioned at 1/2" front to back.

Ive tried tying the bands with other ruber bands, and now im doing a small hole in the band and looping the band through the hole, which seems to last longer than the rubber band tyiubg method.

Is my fork postioning just more prone to tearing since the bands smack the fork to hard?


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Texasbanger said:


> Hi, I have an ongoing problem with the flat Theraband yellow....They keep tearing after about 30 shots, doesn't really matter what length or width the bands are. They tear in every location of the band. Sometimes the middle of the band, sometimes at the pouch connection and sometimnes at the fork connection..
> 
> Is it normal or is it my slighshot design? I notice if i spread the forks apart a bit more the bands last a little longer. The forks are made from aluminum strip about 1/8" thick, and 1/2" wide....the metal is positioned at 1/2" front to back.
> 
> ...


wider forks will help bands life because the bands will not hit them when they retract. using heavier ammo will help too. make sure the forks are smooth, if the are rough or sharp it will tear your bands. you could aslo try this attachment method: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14370-attaching-flat-bands-to-pouch-with-1745-tubes-video/

and theraband yellow is very thin. thin bands break faster, so that could be the problem. you might want to try thicker flat bands or even tubes.

the less you stretch them the longer they last. you should not be stretching them more than 5 or 6 times the original length.

if you still cant increase your band life you should taper them, if you are going to have bad band life anyway, might as well get some extra speed too!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds like there is something sharp on your frame that is damaging the bands ... otherwise your problem would be extremely unusual, because bands tear pretty much always at the pouch, and nowhere else. A photo of your slingshot would be very helpful.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Hi texasbanger, do you have a picture of your setup?

It probably would help to assess your problem.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

These are pics now that i have rebent the forks into a different position, before they were more of a 'Y' shape, and were about an inch narrower before. Havent tried more than 5 shots yet though, my house has the sea to the back and no rocks for testing at the moment. 

There is black Theraband tubing on the forks that i put on to prevent any rough surfaces, but the black tubing still gets torn when the flatband or rock strikes it. I think heatshrink tubing may work better.

I went to the hardware store today to look for surgical tubing and that is in the second pic, but it is almost as heavy as the black Theraband tubing.

Although the bands keep tearing the design is very comfortable and accurate....thats an atv grip you see on the handle.

I'll try heavier ammo as well as stronger bands next , i was thinking about buying a 1/2' piece of iron rebar and cutting it into 1/4" slices for ammo since i have a cut off saw.

Thanks everyone

Heres a link to a pic, i cant seem to be able to post a pic:

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/crq35


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

btw, thanks for that video, i think i will try that too.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

it just occurred to me that these bands are about 2 years old, but they were kept in a backpack in my closet, could age have something to do with it?

also are these the tan or gold bands? sorry i cant remember.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Texasbanger said:


> it just occurred to me that these bands are about 2 years old, but they were kept in a backpack in my closet, could age have something to do with it?
> 
> also are these the tan or gold bands? sorry i cant remember.


the tan are really weak and you would need a massive amount of layers. these r gold.

rubber degrades with age, so that could definately be the problem. try to get some fresh bands and if they still break we will know thatit is something else.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

Just ordered 5 feet of fresh flat gold ...

What kind of black tubing sections are used in that video? i'd like to give that a try.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

Nevermind... just saw that they are 1745 tubing.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

.....just received and put on the new flat gold therabands, and used the method in the video above.

Looks like my old bands did indeed have a shelf life, the newer bands are noticeably stretchier and softer.The older bands are stiffer and a bit whitish

The pouch connecting method using small sections of 1745 is also great - the pouch and the fork mounts aren't going anywhere and is very tight ! - Thanks to whoever made that video, it's the final solution to my band mounting woes...many thanks !

btw i also got the 1745...looks like interesting stuff, but it freaked me out how small the tubes are, are theother dankung tubes also this small? I tried tying it to the pouch and fork just as a quick fix to test it....the knot came loose and it smacked my upper lip...LOL it hurt !..ouch


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Texasbanger said:


> .....just received and put on the new flat gold therabands, and used the method in the video above.
> 
> Looks like my old bands did indeed have a shelf life, the newer bands are noticeably stretchier and softer.The older bands are stiffer and a bit whitish
> 
> ...


the other dankung tubes are different sizes. the first two numbers are the inner diameter, the other numbers are the out diameter. 1.7 millimeter inner diameter, 4.5 millimeter outer diameter.

so your bands are not tearing anymore?


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

I had a full day of shooting TBG yesterday without any failures on 7" x 1" bands . The new bands are definitely not as dry rotted.

Loving the 1745 cuffs !

Ive been experimenting and have made double 1745 bands with cuffs and the pseudo tapers also.... The pseudo tapers feel great when shooting. The 1745 feels like tough stuff.

I can tell with the cuffs the bands will last much longer than with looping or tying.


----------

